# JSF - wie komme ich an die IP Adresse des Aufrufers



## y0dA (10. Jul 2007)

Hi!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit damit ich an die IP Adresse des Aufrufers meiner Applikation komme?

mfg

**EDIT**

```
HttpServletRequest servletRequest =
			(HttpServletRequest) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest();
		String remoteHost = servletRequest.getRemoteHost();
```

ist das die ip adresse?


----------



## Jockel (10. Jul 2007)

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.3/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/ServletRequest.html#getRemoteAddr()
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.3/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/ServletRequest.html#getRemoteHost()


----------



## y0dA (10. Jul 2007)

Jop danke, dann isses remote address - vielen dank

mfg


----------

